# Excited! New Outback 250Rs On Order



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Moving up from a large popup to the Outback 250RS. Put it on order today. Marci at Lakeshore, MI gave us a great deal! unbelievable.
We plan on driving from Denver, Co. area to Lakeshore to get it. Should arrive in 3-4 weeks. We'll just make a vacation camping trip out of it.
Any suggestions for the route home? looks like it will take us 3 days and 3 nights to get back. Trip along I-80 most of the way. We were thinking of hitting the KOA's for convient stop overs.
This site "Outbackers.com" has been so useful to us. We plan on doing a lot of the mod's depicted herein.
Look forward to seeing all of some of you in the future.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy and welcome! Should make a great addition to the family.

If you can, ask Marci to open some windows for you when the unit arrives...unless it's raining of course. We bought our 25RSS new and the smell of "new camper" was really overwhelming. Opening the windows allows it to air out a bit.

For the trip home, maybe an additional spare tire? My luck with tires hasn't been all that great, so I actually carry two spares with me now.

Take your time and enjoy the trip! I'm sure you'll figure out there's a world of difference between towing a pop-up and a full size RV. Honestly, I was scared to death when I started pulling ours, but I got over it after...oh...the first two hours or so.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hwy, congrats on the new Outback. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

As for KOA stopovers, I don't think you'll have a problem. I use them all the time.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats!! Your gonna love that 250RS!!


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

I loved the experience from Lakeshore, however Marci dropped the ball when it came to returning calls and emails. Once I spoke with Geoff it was a very smooth process. She was still the salesperson, he is in the finance department and a real asset to Lakeshore. For instance I wanted final #'s with the accessories, etc on tuesday, on thursday Geoff hadn't even heard about it yet, he had a solid answer for me in 45 minutes and had the papers drafted up for delivery on Saturday morning.

Don't get me wrong, she is a great person, very helpful but you need to stay on top of her if you are working on your own timeline.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats on the new 250RS. You're going to love it. After almost two months, we still look around the trailer and say Wow!

Doug


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

svinc said:


> I loved the experience from Lakeshore, however Marci dropped the ball when it came to returning calls and emails. Once I spoke with Geoff it was a very smooth process. She was still the salesperson, he is in the finance department and a real asset to Lakeshore. For instance I wanted final #'s with the accessories, etc on tuesday, on thursday Geoff hadn't even heard about it yet, he had a solid answer for me in 45 minutes and had the papers drafted up for delivery on Saturday morning.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, she is a great person, very helpful but you need to stay on top of her if you are working on your own timeline.


Ironically, I'm seeing that she is a bit tardy on responses. Spending this much money, One would think responses would be a must!
However, I hate waiting, we want to get it here and go camping.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Booze...

Where is here???

Bryan


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Marci isn't just slow replying after the sale. I requested a price from the internet. When I hadn't heard back after two days, I talked to her on the phone about buying my 250RS. She said she would get back to me within the hour with a price. That was late March, and I still haven't heard from her. Needless to say, she didn't get that sale.

Doug


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Texas Friends said:


> Booze...
> 
> Where is here???
> 
> Bryan


Here is Castle Rock, CO. 
The TT is on order, due to arrive at Lakeshore 20-Aug. I've sent two emails to her this week, same ole thang.......no reply! I'm not going to let it bother me. I guess if one gets that steap of a discount, maybe there is no money in it for them to respond. When it comes to a critical issue, I'll give her a deadline for reply, if no success, I'll talk to someone that cares about this sale. Oh well! I'm pumped about this new TT, gotta stay positive.


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

Booze, If something should happen and this deal falls through you might want to contact Jamie at Holman RV in Cincinnati (800) 323-8677. I also tried Lakeshore and never did get a response. Jamie treated us great and they let us camp right at the dealership the first night to make sure everything was working correctly. Good luck and enjoy your new camper.

Steve


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Outbacker47 said:


> Booze, If something should happen and this deal falls through you might want to contact Jamie at Holman RV in Cincinnati (800) 323-8677. I also tried Lakeshore and never did get a response. Jamie treated us great and they let us camp right at the dealership the first night to make sure everything was working correctly. Good luck and enjoy your new camper.
> 
> Steve


I'll take that into consideration, thanks


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

We bought our 250RS from Marci @ Lakeshore. I found the best way to contact her is to actually call her - instead of E-mail. I am assuming that her E-mail must be Non-Stop with the volume of trailers that they sell. Almost anyone buying a TT that Lakeshore carries is getting a price quote from them to negotiate with your local dealer.
I CAN accept a few dropped E-mails, etc. as we saved over $8000!

P.S. I have no affiliation with Lakeshore.


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

For what its worth, my local dealer here in MS was only about $1500 above what Holman quoted me. Factor in gas, time off from work, and that long drive with a brand new trailer, and in some cases it might be worth it to shop your local dealers a bit more (unless of course they wont deal with you at all). What about service after the sale, like if you need warranty work or repairs? Can a local rv dealer work on it if you didnt buy it from them, and if so will they provide quality service if you didnt buy from them? That was an important decision factor for me when I was shopping.


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

TimbaJack said:


> For what its worth, my local dealer here in MS was only about $1500 above what Holman quoted me. Factor in gas, time off from work, and that long drive with a brand new trailer, and in some cases it might be worth it to shop your local dealers a bit more (unless of course they wont deal with you at all). What about service after the sale, like if you need warranty work or repairs? Can a local rv dealer work on it if you didnt buy it from them, and if so will they provide quality service if you didnt buy from them? That was an important decision factor for me when I was shopping.


Our local dealer, which was over an hour and a half away, was almost $12,000 higher than what we got from Holman. We made a vacation out of going to Cinn. to pick it up. As far as service, any authorized Keystone dealer will take care of any warranty work, you might have to wait a bit longer if you did't buy from them but I'll wait a little longer for the savings I got.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Outbacker47 said:


> For what its worth, my local dealer here in MS was only about $1500 above what Holman quoted me. Factor in gas, time off from work, and that long drive with a brand new trailer, and in some cases it might be worth it to shop your local dealers a bit more (unless of course they wont deal with you at all). What about service after the sale, like if you need warranty work or repairs? Can a local rv dealer work on it if you didnt buy it from them, and if so will they provide quality service if you didnt buy from them? That was an important decision factor for me when I was shopping.


Our local dealer, which was over an hour and a half away, was almost $12,000 higher than what we got from Holman. We made a vacation out of going to Cinn. to pick it up. As far as service, any authorized Keystone dealer will take care of any warranty work, you might have to wait a bit longer if you did't buy from them but I'll wait a little longer for the savings I got.
[/quote]
for a $29K purchase and the locals (1000 mile radius) can't get lower than $27K, Lakeside dropped another $8K, for $8K i'd drive across the USA, vacation and pick up a new trailer AND save a ton of money!
It's rediculous what these locals are making on "PROFIT". If Lakeshore can sell that cheap compared to their competition nation wide and still turn a descent profit, shame on those dealers. Don't be a afraid to drive a little bit and see the nation, exactly what TT's are built for. I'm really happy I found Outbackers.com. If weren't for this site, i'd be just another schmoe paying markup on top of markup on top of profit beyond reason. Thanks Outbackers.com!!!!!


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

booze123 said:


> For what its worth, my local dealer here in MS was only about $1500 above what Holman quoted me. Factor in gas, time off from work, and that long drive with a brand new trailer, and in some cases it might be worth it to shop your local dealers a bit more (unless of course they wont deal with you at all). What about service after the sale, like if you need warranty work or repairs? Can a local rv dealer work on it if you didnt buy it from them, and if so will they provide quality service if you didnt buy from them? That was an important decision factor for me when I was shopping.


Our local dealer, which was over an hour and a half away, was almost $12,000 higher than what we got from Holman. We made a vacation out of going to Cinn. to pick it up. As far as service, any authorized Keystone dealer will take care of any warranty work, you might have to wait a bit longer if you did't buy from them but I'll wait a little longer for the savings I got.
[/quote]
for a $29K purchase and the locals (1000 mile radius) can't get lower than $27K, Lakeside dropped another $8K, for $8K i'd drive across the USA, vacation and pick up a new trailer AND save a ton of money!
It's rediculous what these locals are making on "PROFIT". If Lakeshore can sell that cheap compared to their competition nation wide and still turn a descent profit, shame on those dealers. Don't be a afraid to drive a little bit and see the nation, exactly what TT's are built for. I'm really happy I found Outbackers.com. If weren't for this site, i'd be just another schmoe paying markup on top of markup on top of profit beyond reason. Thanks Outbackers.com!!!!!
[/quote]

I feel the same way, even though it was only a 7 hour trip for us... Well worth the trip, and we only saved 4K over the best deal I found locally.


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

svinc said:


> For what its worth, my local dealer here in MS was only about $1500 above what Holman quoted me. Factor in gas, time off from work, and that long drive with a brand new trailer, and in some cases it might be worth it to shop your local dealers a bit more (unless of course they wont deal with you at all). What about service after the sale, like if you need warranty work or repairs? Can a local rv dealer work on it if you didnt buy it from them, and if so will they provide quality service if you didnt buy from them? That was an important decision factor for me when I was shopping.


Our local dealer, which was over an hour and a half away, was almost $12,000 higher than what we got from Holman. We made a vacation out of going to Cinn. to pick it up. As far as service, any authorized Keystone dealer will take care of any warranty work, you might have to wait a bit longer if you did't buy from them but I'll wait a little longer for the savings I got.
[/quote]
for a $29K purchase and the locals (1000 mile radius) can't get lower than $27K, Lakeside dropped another $8K, for $8K i'd drive across the USA, vacation and pick up a new trailer AND save a ton of money!
It's rediculous what these locals are making on "PROFIT". If Lakeshore can sell that cheap compared to their competition nation wide and still turn a descent profit, shame on those dealers. Don't be a afraid to drive a little bit and see the nation, exactly what TT's are built for. I'm really happy I found Outbackers.com. If weren't for this site, i'd be just another schmoe paying markup on top of markup on top of profit beyond reason. Thanks Outbackers.com!!!!!
[/quote]

I feel the same way, even though it was only a 7 hour trip for us... Well worth the trip, and we only saved 4K over the best deal I found locally.
[/quote]

4K buys a lot of beer.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

booze123 said:


> I loved the experience from Lakeshore, however Marci dropped the ball when it came to returning calls and emails. Once I spoke with Geoff it was a very smooth process. She was still the salesperson, he is in the finance department and a real asset to Lakeshore. For instance I wanted final #'s with the accessories, etc on tuesday, on thursday Geoff hadn't even heard about it yet, he had a solid answer for me in 45 minutes and had the papers drafted up for delivery on Saturday morning.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, she is a great person, very helpful but you need to stay on top of her if you are working on your own timeline.


Ironically, I'm seeing that she is a bit tardy on responses. Spending this much money, One would think responses would be a must!
However, I hate waiting, we want to get it here and go camping.
[/quote]
Try Holman Rv in Cincinnati, Ohio. looks like they have a couple in stock. And are reasonable on price.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 on Holman in Cincinnati, Ohio. We saved over $8,000, and the 1000 mile round trip cost from Baltimore, MD to Cin, with motel on the way out, and campsites on the way back and gas, was under $500.

Everything went fine w/Holman, including their suggestion that we "camp out" overnight in their parking lot to check everything out. Went fine.

Jamie at Holman was a real gem and we recommend Holman without reservations.


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

hautevue said:


> X2 on Holman in Cincinnati, Ohio. We saved over $8,000, and the 1000 mile round trip cost from Baltimore, MD to Cin, with motel on the way out, and campsites on the way back and gas, was under $500.
> 
> Everything went fine w/Holman, including their suggestion that we "camp out" overnight in their parking lot to check everything out. Went fine.
> 
> Jamie at Holman was a real gem and we recommend Holman without reservations.


X3


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

Outbacker47 said:


> X2 on Holman in Cincinnati, Ohio. We saved over $8,000, and the 1000 mile round trip cost from Baltimore, MD to Cin, with motel on the way out, and campsites on the way back and gas, was under $500.
> 
> Everything went fine w/Holman, including their suggestion that we "camp out" overnight in their parking lot to check everything out. Went fine.
> 
> Jamie at Holman was a real gem and we recommend Holman without reservations.


X3
[/quote]

I guess we were just fortunate to have a local dealer (1 hour drive) that was so close in price to Holmans and Lakeshore that was willing to deal with us. Don't get me wrong, I would have made the trip to Ohio or Michigan also to save that much money, I just cant believe other dealers wont come down any lower than $27K. That's about how much the list price was on mine also before I negotiated with him.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

TimbaJack said:


> X2 on Holman in Cincinnati, Ohio. We saved over $8,000, and the 1000 mile round trip cost from Baltimore, MD to Cin, with motel on the way out, and campsites on the way back and gas, was under $500.
> 
> Everything went fine w/Holman, including their suggestion that we "camp out" overnight in their parking lot to check everything out. Went fine.
> 
> Jamie at Holman was a real gem and we recommend Holman without reservations.


X3
[/quote]
the list on the 2011 was around $32K, their first negotiated price drop was around $29, they felt like i was going to steal it at that price............their loss.
[/quote]


----------

